# Smoked Haddock & Mackerel



## tropics (Aug 25, 2018)

Found a pack of Haddock from last year,checked no freezer burn or smell.The Mack was from a few weeks ago I only kept 1 for the smoker.






Smoked with Alder an Cob in the MES40
Started @ 100°F an worked it up slowly IT on the Mack was 155°F the Haddock I had to go by feel,so when they flaked easily I pulled them.





Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks real good Richie!
I bet that mackerel would make some good smoked fish dip!
Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Richie!
> I bet that mackerel would make some good smoked fish dip!
> Al


Al I prefer the Haddock I smoked the Mack for my wife.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice Job on those fish Richie, I smoked a salmon for my daughter when I was down in Georgia. Hadn't had smoked fish in a year or so. Well that's gonna change.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice Job on those fish Richie, I smoked a salmon for my daughter when I was down in Georgia. Hadn't had smoked fish in a year or so. Well that's gonna change.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Chris Thanks it has been awhile since I have smoked any fish,I have enough fish in the freezer to make some every week.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 25, 2018)

Dang you didn't call I would have brought the corn bread greens and stewed tomatoes maybe even some beer. Looks great Richie.
Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks Great to me!

I have had a life long Love of smoked fish.
As a Senior Citizen I have narrowed my efforts to Salmon because it never fails my taste for smoked fish.
It came from as a child, we would go to Santa Monica, CA and sometimes walk out on the Pier. There was a fish vendor that usually had smoke fish in his display case. Dad would chat with him and buy a bit of what was affordable at the moment, and we'd stroll the Pier enjoying bites of the smoked fish. Often it was smoked Mackerel, but sometimes maybe some smoked Halibut.
Fond memories...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks & Sounds Great Richie!!:)
Bet that Haddock was Awesome!!
Only way I ever had Mackerel was "Salt Mackerel". My Grandmother used to make it almost every Sunday Breakfast, and I was always invited.
I Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh I forgot the fried potatoes too.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang you didn't call I would have brought the corn bread greens and stewed tomatoes maybe even some beer. Looks great Richie.
> Warren


Warren Thank you wife said the Mack is perfect Thank for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks Great to me!
> 
> I have had a life long Love of smoked fish.
> As a Senior Citizen I have narrowed my efforts to Salmon because it never fails my taste for smoked fish.
> ...



Sonny Thanks I prefer catching my own unfortunately no Salmon in my area.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks & Sounds Great Richie!!:)
> Bet that Haddock was Awesome!!
> Only way I ever had Mackerel was "Salt Mackerel". My Grandmother used to make it almost every Sunday Breakfast, and I was always invited.
> I Like.
> ...


John it was fantastic Thanks I am not a Mackerel fan tried it a few times.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 26, 2018)

tropics said:


> Sonny Thanks I prefer catching my own unfortunately no Salmon in my area.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Oh, me too, Richie. Me Too.
But can't usually, not anymore.
So in my Senior Seasons, I do a lot of my fishing in the frozen section of the big box stores like Sam's Club or Costco.
Often, the wife scores the Catch of the Day. LOL!;)


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh, me too, Richie. Me Too.
> But can't usually, not anymore.
> So in my Senior Seasons, I do a lot of my fishing in the frozen section of the big box stores like Sam's Club or Costco.
> Often, the wife scores the Catch of the Day. LOL!;)


That is were my last Salmon came from,guess I will have to go back because I am out of Lox.I still get out in the summer fishing an crabbing.Crabbing again tomorrow!!
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Aug 26, 2018)

That looks fantastic Richie!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 26, 2018)

Wow, that looks awesome my friend!  We love smoked fish, I'd have been all over that!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 26, 2018)

Great looking fish Richie!

Mike


----------



## Steve H (Aug 26, 2018)

The Haddock looks awesome! I'm not a fan of Mackerel. Too oily/strong  for my taste. But, if it's smoked. Does that reduce that flavor?


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 26, 2018)

tropics said:


> That is were my last Salmon came from,guess I will have to go back because I am out of Lox.I still get out in the summer fishing an crabbing.Crabbing again tomorrow!!
> Richie



I put on a Crab Boil yesterday. My first.
I had what amounted to a 5 gallon bucket full of steamed crab halves caught in the Puget Sound last July.
One of the Grandsons and I filled the freezer in my RV to bring home a crab feast.
Going to do that again.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 27, 2018)

Richie, Awesome looking fish,they look delicious! like


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks fantastic Richie!



Pete Thank You Haddock is one of the nicest tasting fish I catch, smoked it is very good also Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, that looks awesome my friend!  We love smoked fish, I'd have been all over that!



Justin my friend I use to smoke fish every other weekend,neighbors didn't like the smell! But they never complained when I gave them some. LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Great looking fish Richie!
> 
> Mike


Mike Thank you I wet brined these for 24 hrs. an slow smoke for 6 hrs. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

Steve H said:


> The Haddock looks awesome! I'm not a fan of Mackerel. Too oily/strong  for my taste. But, if it's smoked. Does that reduce that flavor?



Steve I feel the same way and I didn't even try tasting the Mackerel Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Awesome looking fish,they look delicious! like



CM Thank you I was like a kid going umm umm so good LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I put on a Crab Boil yesterday. My first.
> I had what amounted to a 5 gallon bucket full of steamed crab halves caught in the Puget Sound last July.
> One of the Grandsons and I filled the freezer in my RV to bring home a crab feast.
> Going to do that again.



Had another good day crabbing,live cleaned 40 today and I have 2 soft shells an 4 Peelers 
sink full


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2018)

My Best Buddy from High School & Vietnam went to the Jersey Shore for Clams, and came back with Crabs.
This was back in the early 1970s.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2018)

Bear     Explanation Explanation what kind of crabs???
Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Bear     Explanation Explanation what kind of crabs???
> Warren




LOL---The kind you don't want !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2018)

Ah that's kinda what I was thinking.  :rolleyes:

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey guy I appreciate you bringing this post back up & I realize I high jacked my own post :D


----------

